# 1997 international school/ party bus - $4500



## PAN AM HOBO (Sep 28, 2016)

COMES COMPLETE WITH A OOGLE STRIPPING POLE SANITIZER WIPES NOT INCLUDED 
For sale is a 1997 international school/ party bus. Diesel motor, auto transmission 107,000 miles air/ juice brakes. Inside was converted to bench seats for party trips. Runs and drives all tires are good. Rear engine. Drive it home. See listing at https://worcester.craigslist.org/rvs/5759504927.html


----------



## creature (Sep 30, 2016)

my God..

i can see the Sweat, the Tears, the broken Fucking Dreams, the Love, the Blood & even the Very Fucking Loss From Stupidly Trusting The Wrong Fucking People..

i dinna have a strip pole, but i had a diesel engine the redneck wouldn't stop fucking with...

: /


----------

